# Wanted - 531/ Quality steel frame - 23"



## darriejohn (3 Sep 2008)

HI

My beloved 501 frame cracked after 24 years. Rather than by a new aluminium framed beast I am looking for a 531 frame to rebuild my bike around it.

SO I am in the market for a good steel frame, with rear carrier mounts and preferable designed to take centre pull brakes... I know they are old school but they work fine for me!

Anyone with anything suitable please get in touch. I'm after a frame in good condition and I have sensible money for the right item.

23 inch measured from the centre of the bottom bracket to the top of the tube...

cheers

Darren


----------

